# Meijer LPGA Classic



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

The LPGA resumes its schedule this week and moves to the state of Michigan for the playing of the Meijer LPGA Clasic presented by Kraft. This will be the first time that the LPGA has played in Michigan since 2000 when the Oldsmobile Classic ended its nine year run. 

This is tournament #19 of 32 on this year's LPGA schedule. 

Here are the key details: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Meijer LPGA Classic Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are some photos taken the past couple of days during the practice rounds: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Meijer LPGA Classic Photos


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are some more pictures I took today: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: More Photos From Meijer LPGA Classic


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Great pictures Tony... Thanks for posting those and making me feel old... as usual... :dunno:


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 2: 

1	Inbee Park	-10	
2	Suzann Pettersen	-9	
3	Mirim Lee	-8	
4	Amy Yang	-7	
5	Katherine Kirk	-5	
5	Line Vedel Hansen-5	
5	Haru Nomura	-5	
5	Sandra Gal	-5	
5	Lydia Ko	-5	
10	Shanshan Feng	-4	
10	Gerina Piller	-4	
10	Giulia Molinaro	-4	
10	Azahara Munoz	-4 

For full leaderboard: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Meijer LPGA Classic Preview & Pairings


----------

